# Juice anyone?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Big thanks to Ben at Rubbishboys, greats service :thumb:










Do you think I like their shampoo? Hey Ross! 










All in place 










:wave:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice collection of gear you have there.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Wowzer ! :doublesho = :argie: = :thumb: = Nice !


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very Nice indeed, Ben's service is first class. Lots of nice goodies you have there.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice Collection.

How can you use so much when its so concentrated?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Dawn are you a secret millionaire??


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:

I need some more Dodo stuff!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow nice collection. I want it all :argie:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice collection there:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You got some britemax metal bits now then?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

you seriously need help lol


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

You're terrible Dawn :lol:, great collection continuing to form .


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers guys, im totally loopy for detailing gear! Did 200 milage today going to the wye valley + back so she's luvly + filthy now! Time to get the gear out 

Maggi, I got the Britemax kindly from Cueball + very nice of him too


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Dawn very nice if u want to sell any zaino let me know??


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, sorry thomas i likes my zaino too!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

enough Mitts and Applicators in one order Dawn?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol! well im running low so i thought i'd stock up! The Yeti isnt quite as impressive as the wookie though


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Dawn..... I have a serious quetion for you.... In fact, check General Chat in a mo


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

very very nice !!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

BTW: Nice collection, and a very tidy set-up  :thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

very cool indeed.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I showed my dad the first picture, his *** dropped out his mouth and he said..

OOYA ****

:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice haul there Dawn, I reckon we could keep this industry going between the two of us! :lol:

I love those Soft Buff Drying Towels, but why do you need four?? lol


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

:doublesho I love Dodo Juice so I'm rather jealous!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Nice haul there Dawn, I reckon we could keep this industry going between the two of us! :lol:
> 
> I love those Soft Buff Drying Towels, but why do you need four?? lol


I love them! I use them to apply my lsp, especially my red mist. I tend to prefer it over z8 these days, shame as i have two bottles sitting there! 

Cheers guys, I lol'd at the *** dropping part! :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice but not enough shampoo's:lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol you nutter!


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a lovely addition there!
Good looking Gilmour too


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers mate


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> lol you nutter!


Ha ha:thumb:


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Gilmour got there ok then!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

i knew theres was summat i needed to do! Sorry mate, thanks for getting it to me by the easter wkend!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> I got the Britemax kindly from Cueball + very nice of him too


Don't mention it Dawn!

Collection looks great, very neat and tidy, just what I would expect!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

wow nice collection


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Dreamin collection!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> Big thanks to Ben at Rubbishboys, greats service :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dreamin collection! Awesome stuff!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers bud


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW love it! soon mine will be like that


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i want lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

MMMMMMMMM Dodo juice :argie:


----------

